# Meet Eechy.



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

So, since I've joined here I decided to slowly introduce my babies to you one by one... So far I have introduced our newest addition Sampson, and Luigi... and now I am going to introduce my grumpy man Eechy. 

He is the elder/senior in my house, he is approximately 12 to 13 years of age. 

When I was in highschool (I am 25 now) I was volunteering at a kitty rescue, and fell inlove with this FIV+ cat named George, he was the sweetest cat, and I could've sworn he was meant to be all mine, but while I was volunteering this cat, (Eechy), kept following me around, literally from room to room. He'd be waiting in the window for me to show up for my volunteer shift, and then would jump from the floor up into my arms (without me prompting) and would also hop from the cat tree onto me, too. It was SO strange, I had never seen a cat choose someone quite like that - but I think he was definitely choosing me. Everyone said I needed to take him home, that he needed and wanted me and there was a reason he was choosing me. But my heart was set on George, and I was having a hard time. Well, George got an application in for adoption! (AWESOME FOR HIM.) Which made me feel great, and I pursued my Mom & Stepdad (at the time) asking if I could get him as a christmas gift. We had my family dog and didn't think she'd do well and/or accept a cat, so we decided we could adopt him, and he'd stay with me in my bedroom... because at the time I figured he'd be just fine in there with me and that it's better than what he was getting at the shelter. I was so ecstatic! I had always been an animal lover and this way I could finally have one of my very own, aside from my bunny and hamsters. When I left for college my Mom & Stepdad decided to let him out and see how it went with Bertha... and she did AMAZING. Didn't even try to get him, not even once. So that was wonderful, and that was the end of him being locked up.

BUT, I call him grumpy, because he only accepts you to pet him a certain way, and only will let you pet him for so long. He will NOT let me brush him, so he unfortunately will get mats, and then I have to trim him on my own, because theres no way he'd even think of letting a groomer come close to him. It's been working out just fine doing a little at a time for now. 

Ontop of all of that; he used to purposely attack my mom, not like viciously but he'd swat at her to get her to feed him. I am pretty sure it's because when he'd do it she'd feed him right away, so I think he thought it was his way of asking for food. Funny kitty.. (kind of)

I think as he has aged he has become a lot more friendly and he is a more pleasant cat to be around; I love him and always have, and he is a big part of my life and who I am. I've had him for a very long time now, and it's hard to picture life without him. 

rcat


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Beautiful story. What a handsome curmudgeon! You have always had a giant heart!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you, Merry, for your kind words. My babies all have a giant spot in my heart. My boyfriend has been slow to accepting Eechy as one of his own, he has always called him his stepchild, haha. I find that amusing, actually. But once in a while I'll catch him calling him his cat, too.. and it makes me warm inside. I want Eechy to feel all the love in the world.

I never thought he was an old cat until I joined this forum and realized that you guys talk about cats that have passed away at 16, etc... and that they lived long lives. I am glad I joined here if not just for that reason. I am going to start cherishing every moment with my Eechy... I also call him Mufasa. After losing Bertha just recently, I have come to realize just how much I will miss him and how I've had him for a real long time too.... and I just don't want our time together to end.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow...Eechy looks exactly like my Rambo...except Rambo is tailless. Rambo has become a hair rug now that he is older...and grooming, to him, meant licking the back of a paw! He would get matted easily, and though he would let me brush him, I couldn't get all the way to the roots because his hair is so thick. So I started shaving him....a little here and a little there. I finally (after 4 tries) found a clipper that mowed him like his hair was butter. Now he is completely shaved except for his head and a little hair on his legs. I swear, he wouldn't win any cat show prizes, but he is like a new cat! He looks younger and acts younger. I will never let his hair grow out again!


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

how cute. you know there's a movie called "ichi the killer" lol.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

He doesn't look a day over ten...!! 
He looks like a teddy bear!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Just don't try to cuddle him like a teddy bear! He may go grisly bear on you instead!! haha

I didn't know there was a movie called Ichi the Killer but I dont think I wanna watch it haha..

I would love to know what trimmer you use for your Rambo, because mine takes foreverrrr haha.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

13 is the new 8!! He is adorable and looks so cuddly and wise! I love his thick fur and golden eyes!! 13 is certainly a senior, but some cats can live well into 20's. I have 3 that are senior now: Maddie is almost 10, Zipper is 16 and Missy is 18+/-. Missy and Zip are on thyroid meds but other than that all three are still going strong!


----------



## BartBuzz (Aug 17, 2013)

Cool story how he chose you. I especially love the photo in the grass. Hi Eechy & Danielle!


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Catlover Danielle said:


> Just don't try to cuddle him like a teddy bear! He may go grisly bear on you instead!! haha
> 
> I didn't know there was a movie called Ichi the Killer but I dont think I wanna watch it haha..
> 
> I would love to know what trimmer you use for your Rambo, because mine takes foreverrrr haha.


After trying Wahl, Andis, etc. all claiming to be great pet trimmers...I finally went to the dog grooming section at PetSmart. I bought a Sunbeam Turbo Dog trimmer! It's quieter, able to mow thru thick hair and mats, and wireless...which means I can trim while he is pacing around the bathroom. Best investment so far for me and mine. I also use it trim long-haired Sammi's butt so poo won't catch in it. That is a hoot....he always wants to drink out of the bathroom sink faucet...so while he is preoccupied with drinking, I lift his tail and take a swipe with the clippers. He never even looks up!....has no clue I'm doing anything!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is beautiful. One of my cats lived to be 22, in good health until the last few months, so you may have your furbaby for many more years to come.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Handsome!!!!!!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Lennie, that is absolutely AWESOME. I am putting this in my phone so the next time I'm at petsmart I can take a look!  the idea that it is wireless sounds absolutely PERFECT because I am always chasing him around the house, haha trying to trim him down. It's funny right now that he is trimmed he's running around playing, which my boyfriend and I think is awesome because he never used to play on his own. he is just all around happier.

I don't want to lose ANY of my babies, so he needs to stick around for a long time, and we'll be very happy and lucky if he lives to be in his 20's. That'd be so insanely awesome. <3


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Cool story...maybe he gets grumpy because he is beautiful and he knows it...and demands to be treated as such (ha). I understand the feeling of the boyfriend and cat as "stepchild". My husband had his cat before we met (about 1 1/2 years) and even after we married, I always kind of felt like she was his cat. She warmed up to me well and I cared for her, but I get it. She died at 14, but was overweight and had slowed down A LOT in the last few years.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Awe - yeah, Mike has kind of been more accepting lately than he was prior, but he has always made it clear (not in a bad way) that Eechy is MINE. & That's fine, I'll keep it that way. 

Are we weird for always saying who goes with who if we break up? I mean obviously we're not planning on breaking up or anything, but I just want to set the lines... EVERYONE comes with me !! haha


----------

